# viper 5101



## tjlewis10 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just installed a viper 5101 remote start and keyless entry on my 1997 ford f150, and after installing it i realized my brake light and air bag lights stay on now. Does anyone know what might be the cause of this??


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your accessory wire


----------

